# ESPN's top players by position:



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

TOP 10 POINT GUARDS 

Rank Name Ht, Wt - Age School/Country 
1. Chris Paul 6-1, 195 lbs - Sophomore Wake Forest 
2. Deron Williams 6-3, 210 lbs - Junior Illinois 
3. Raymond Felton 6-0, 180 lbs - Junior North Carolina 
4. Ronnie Brewer 6-7, 210 lbs - Sophomore Arkansas 
5. Monta Ellis 6-3, 175 lbs - HS Senior Lanier High School (MS) 
6. Mardy Collins 6-5, 205 lbs - Junior Temple 
7. Jarrett Jack 6-3, 200 lbs - Junior Georgia Tech 
8. John Gilchrist 6-3, 200 lbs - Junior Maryland 
9. Roko Leni Ukic 6-5, 185 lbs - 20 yrs Croatia 
10. Curtis Stinson 6-3, 215 lbs - Sophomore Iowa State 

TOP 10 SHOOTING GUARDS 

Rank Name Ht, Wt - Age School/Country 
1. Gerald Green 6-7, 210 lbs - HS Senior Gulf Shores Academy (TX) 
2. Martell Webster 6-7, 235 lbs - HS Senior Seattle Prep (WA) 
3. Marko Tomas 6-8, 210 lbs - 19 yrs Croatia 
4. Rudy Fernandez 6-5, 200 lbs - 19 yrs Spain 
5. Antoine Wright 6-7, 210 lbs - Junior Texas A&M 
6. Francisco Garcia 6-7, 190 lbs - Junior Louisville 
7. Rashad McCants 6-4, 200 lbs - Junior North Carolina 
8. Nate Robinson 5-9, 190 lbs - Junior Washington 
9. Julius Hodge 6-7, 205 lbs - Senior North Carolina State 
10. Louis Williams 6-2, 175 lbs - HS Senior South Gwinnet (GA) 

TOP 10 SMALL FORWARDS 

Rank Name Ht, Wt - Age School/Country 
1. Marvin Williams 6-9, 230 lbs - Freshman North Carolina 
2. Danny Granger 6-8, 235 lbs - Senior New Mexico 
3. Nemanja Aleksandrov 6-10, 220 lbs - 17 yrs Serbia 
4. Andrea Bargnani 6-11, 225 lbs - 19 yrs Italy 
5. Adam Morrison 6-8, 215 lbs - Sophomore Gonzaga 
6. Joey Graham 6-7, 220 lbs - Senior Oklahoma State 
7. Ersan Ilyasova 6-9, 220 lbs - 18 yrs Turkey 
8. Kennedy Winston 6-6, 230 lbs - Junior Alabama 
9. Rodney Carney 6-7, 205 lbs - Junior Memphis 
10. Ryan Gomes 6-7, 245 lbs - Senior Providence 

TOP 10 POWER FORWARDS

Rank Name Ht, Wt - Age School/Country 
1. Andrew Bogut 6-10, 240 lbs - Sophmore Utah 
2. Chris Taft 6-10, 250 lbs - Sophomore Pittsburgh 
3. Martynas Andriuskevicius 7-3, 230 lbs - 19 yrs Lithuania 
4. Fran Vazquez 6-10, 230 lbs - 21 yrs Spain 
5. Tiago Splitter 6-10, 240 lbs - 19 yrs Brazil 
6. Hakim Warrick 6-8, 218 lbs - Senior Syracuse 
7. Shelden Williams 6-9, 250 lbs - Junior Duke 
8. Charlie Villanueva 6-11, 240 lbs - Sophomore UConn 
9. Wayne Simien 6-9, 255 lbs - Senior Kansas 
10. Ronny Turiaf 6-10, 250 lbs - senior Gonzaga 

TOP 5 CENTERS 

Rank Name Ht, Wt - Age School/Country 
1. Josh Boone 6-10, 245 lbs - Sophomore UConn 
2. Randolph Morris 7-0, 266 lbs - Freshman Kentucky 
3. Johan Petro 7-1, 250lbs - 19 yrs France 
4. Peja Samardziski 7-0, 250 lbs - 19 yrs Serbia 
5. Kosta Perovic 7-2, 240 lbs - 20 yrs Serbia


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

When did Andrew Bogut shrink two inches?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> When did Andrew Bogut shrink two inches?


Bogut donated them to Telfair.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jack should be higher and why is Nate Robinson listed as a Sg.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I stopped reading when I saw Ronnie Brewer as a point gaurd.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Jack should be higher and why is Nate Robinson listed as a Sg.


Will Conroy played the point for Washington, not Robinson.

Scouts probably feel he projects better as a SG than as a PG.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

If the Blazers draft Nate Robinson, I think I'm going to shoot myself.

Plus, he isn't a shooting guard. That's ridiculous.

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Monta Ellis is a SG and nothing but a SG. These lists are a joke for the most part.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Plus, he isn't a shooting guard. That's ridiculous.
> 
> -Pop


Well, he isn't a point guard either and they had to put him somewhere.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is a point guard I dont now what your thinking. Illonis has 3 point guards that start.Does that mean only one is really a point guard? No there just the best players so they play. Robinson was 3rd in the Pac-10 in assist. he is a point guard. There will never be a 5'9 shooting guard.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I've really paying attention to the scouting reports on these guys and all...My concluision is this.

If Marvin Williams or Bogut are avalable for Portland, then you take either. If neither is available for Portland then Gerald Green should be their pick.

Portland IMO is in the position where they players potential to be a super star should be the #1 priority. It's a gamble that the GM has to take though. He either comes off like a Genius or a Goat, but it's a gamble you take.

I'm gonna be glued to the McDonalds All American Game tonight watching Green, I really want to see what he can do.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

All this indignation over 'tweener' types being put in one or the other group that they are 'tween' is ridiculous. 

Monta Ellis? Nate Robinson? Ronnie Brewer? All three are 'tweeners' Who cares which category they're in? The people who put these lists together probably talk to scouts and the consensus probably leans toward PG for some and SG for others. I know they've probably seen each and every one of these players more than any of us have, so maybe they know what they're talking about?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> There will never be a 5'9 shooting guard.


We already HAVE one. 

Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> All this indignation over 'tweener' types being put in one or the other group that they are 'tween' is ridiculous.
> 
> Monta Ellis? Nate Robinson? Ronnie Brewer? All three are 'tweeners' Who cares which category they're in? The people who put these lists together probably talk to scouts and the consensus probably leans toward PG for some and SG for others. I know they've probably seen each and every one of these players more than any of us have, so maybe they know what they're talking about?


 From Draft City:



Draft City said:


> Monta Ellis
> 
> While Monta was impressive today, I’m still not sold on him as a point guard (and neither are the scouts we talked to apparently). He did a good job handling the ball and knocking down outside shots, but had quite a few turnovers and didn’t look to be the best decision maker. Monta has very nice form on his shot, good lift, and good range. He also did a very good job today on the defensive end by playing good man-to-man defense and reading the passing lanes well. Personally, I think that Monta made it clear over the past few days that he is definitely a better NBA prospect then Louis Williams right now. Let’s see how that carries over tomorrow to the game itself.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Robinson is a point guard last year he just looked to score. But this year he has improved his point guard skills greatly. Stoudamire is only a shooting guard on the current blazers becasue they dont have much talent or scorers if on a good team he would be a decent point guard.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I've really paying attention to the scouting reports on these guys and all...My concluision is this.
> 
> If Marvin Williams or Bogut are avalable for Portland, then you take either. If neither is available for Portland then Gerald Green should be their pick.
> 
> ...



I haven't been following the scouting reports to much, but I'd be disappointed if we took a SF like Marvin Williams. If he was a clear cut super star and the head and shoulders better than anyone else, then yes take him. But if it's a toss up, I'd pass. Half our roster is a SF it seems. 

Bogut is surely not going to be there unless we got the top two picks, IMO, so I'd shoot for Green. If he plays the SG position and has that much potential, that's all I need to know. Having DA on our team and no decent backup for that position, it makes the decision for me that much easier..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Marvin Williams....Bestcase scenario according to Draftcity: Grant Hill meets Tracy McGrady


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Robinson is a point guard last year he just looked to score. But this year he has improved his point guard skills greatly. Stoudamire is only a shooting guard on the current blazers becasue they dont have much talent or scorers if on a good team he would be a decent point guard.


But you said that there will NEVER be a 5'9" shooting guard. Now you're changing your tune and that's cool...

Here's what I think you're not comprehending. 

Damon IS a shooting guard. True, he could play the point and he has played the point in the past but it doesn't change the fact that he's really a SG at heart. Damon is a classic tweener. SG brain and game. (Almost) PG size. 

It's the same exact situation as Nate Robinson. Nate will be out of position at the point, if some team decides to put him there. His game is pure SG and that IS his position, no matter what his height is.

Was Magic Johnson really a SF because he was 6'9"? Is Allen Iverson really a PG because he's 6'? Nope and nope.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Nate Robinson is not a SG he is a point guard and he will be very affective at it in the NBA. He will distribute the ball and get team mates involved over him. Stoudamire plays PG and Magic played PG I dont care what size you are. Robinson wont be used coming off picks and standing on the wing. He will bring the ball up the court and get the team into the offense. How is that not a point guard.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Nate Robinson is not a SG he is a point guard and he will be very affective at it in the NBA. He will distribute the ball and get team mates involved over him. Stoudamire plays PG and Magic played PG I dont care what size you are. Robinson wont be used coming off picks and standing on the wing. He will bring the ball up the court and get the team into the offense. How is that not a point guard.


Wow. I didn't realize you had some sort of crystal ball that you were looking into to foresee all of this Nate Robinson info. While you're at it...

Where does he get selected? Who does Portland pick? Will the Red Sox repeat as World Series Champs? How's the weather going to be the weekend of July 23,24, 2005? Where did I leave my car keys? 

BTW, it's 'effective' not 'affective'.

PS - Damon Stoudamire's natural position IS shooting guard.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If he wasnt going to play like that then he wouldnt be considered a player going to be picked maybe in the first round.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't think I'd be very happy with Gerald Green. He can't even dominate his own HS competition, not to mention we already have Travis and Sergei at teh 2 gaurd.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Green was avearging 34 pts per game and around 6 blcks on his high school team.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I don't think I'd be very happy with Gerald Green. He can't even dominate his own HS competition, not to mention we already have Travis and Sergei at teh 2 gaurd.


I like having Travis and Sergei, but I'd rather make room for Travis at the 3....BTW how do you figure he doesn't dominate at teh HS level? At the Adidas ABCD camp he averaged 20ppg made the All Star Team there and was teh MVP of the All Star Game. Every scouting service I have seen has him rated as the top HS player in the United States.

Needless to say I'll be watching the MAA game tonight to see how he fares.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Greens HS Stats....

33ppg 12rpg 3spg 3.5bpg and 7apg

He doesn't dominate at all.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Greens HS Stats....
> 
> 33ppg 12rpg 3spg 3.5bpg and 7apg
> 
> He doesn't dominate at all.



Damn, he does suck. He can't dominate crap.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I don't think I'd be very happy with Gerald Green. He can't even dominate his own HS competition, not to mention we already have Travis and Sergei at teh 2 gaurd.


You're calling Travis Outlaw a 2, yet you were kvetching earlier because ESPN had Monta Ellis listed as a PG? 

ooooookaaaayy


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I like having Travis and Sergei, but I'd rather make room for Travis at the 3....BTW how do you figure he doesn't dominate at teh HS level? At the Adidas ABCD camp he averaged 20ppg made the All Star Team there and was teh MVP of the All Star Game. Every scouting service I have seen has him rated as the top HS player in the United States.
> 
> Needless to say I'll be watching the MAA game tonight to see how he fares.


Brandon Rush, an inferior player to Green, has just been eating him alive at the first few post-season tournaments. Green is not ready. If Green was in last year's HS class, the only player he'd have a shot at being drafted higher then would have been Dorrell Wright. It would have slotted him at about 15-20, is that really worth a top 5 pick in this years draft? I don't know, I am just skeptical of HS kids in general, let alone ones who can't dominate nightly on their own level. It's different when LBJ, Dwight, Telfiar, Garnett come out because they are flat out heads and shoulders above everyone else in their class. I know you said he's the top rated player in the 05 class, but it is a very weak Senior class this year. I don't think he would have been a top 10 prospect in last years Senior Class.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> You're calling Travis Outlaw a 2, yet you were kvetching earlier because ESPN had Monta Ellis listed as a PG?
> 
> ooooookaaaayy


Watch the Blazer games buddy,k? Travis has been getting all of his minutes at the 2 guard lately, and if you go back to the game threads in which he played, you'd see how infatuated we all were with his performances.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Greens HS Stats....
> 
> 33ppg 12rpg 3spg 3.5bpg and 7apg
> 
> He doesn't dominate at all.


I seem to remember guys like DaJuan Wagner putting up those types of numbers in HIGH SCHOOL, needless to say where is he at now? DO you know how many HS'ers put up those types of #'s or can do it(the ones who play for Oak Hill,etc don't because they chosed to play at acadamies where they can be looked at better.) My argument is he doesn't dominate in All-Star games against tough competition. I am sure his hometown high school doesn't provide him with the best competition and he can just work everyone. If he was truely the top player in his class, he wouldn't let guys like Brandon Rush abuse him in workouts. Not to mention the guy is rail thin. We already took a project in Outlaw and because of his awesome work ethic he is finally showing signs of life. I distinctly remember NBADraft.net saying Green's work ethic isn't the best and he sometimes "dogs it" on the court at times. He seems like the player who will need a lot of work, from the reviews, I don't think he'll have the drive to do it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So wait a minute his lack of dominance is a factor until I provide info substatiating dominance, and now dominance at the HS level isn't relevant?

BTW Dajuan Wagner last I checked was still a fairly prolific scorer when allowed to play but injuries and Illness have left him out in the cold in a LeBron dominated team.

And where are you reading that Rush has been tearing him up? I want linkage.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I seem to remember guys like DaJuan Wagner putting up those types of numbers in HIGH SCHOOL, needless to say where is he at now?


Yes, "needless" is right, but for the opposite reason. I really don't see the relevance. First, no one is saying that his high school dominance guarantees NBA success...just that he has the appropriate dominance. Second, a big reason Wagner has been of limited impact is that he's simply extremely undersized. Shots he could get off with ease against high school competition become difficult, contested shots at the NBA level.

Gerald Green, on the other hand, is a very large shooting guard, which bodes well for him. Rail thin? Like that's relevant...did you see what Kobe Bryant or Tracy McGrady looked like entering the NBA? Of course high schoolers are generally physically under-developed (unless freaks of nature, like LeBron James). He's very likely to put on bulk as he gets older.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW not taking a person because the position is already filled is why we took Sam Bowie.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> And where are you reading that Rush has been tearing him up? I want linkage.


Go read it in the Draft FOrum of BBB. I saw it there.

http://nbadraft.net/stockwatch009.asp



NBADraft.Net said:


> Stock Watch: Elite Eight Edition
> 
> By Aran Smith
> 3/28/05
> ...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good grief, when did this board become the center of the Gerald Green hype machine?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> BTW not taking a person because the position is already filled is why we took Sam Bowie.


I never said I didn't want to draft Green because the position is filled. I said I didn't want him because I think the 2 guys we got in front of him are and will be better. If you have read many of my draft posts, you'd know I really would pick Gay or Williams....I think we are pretty stacked at teh SF posistion, yet I still wanted them. It has NOTHING to do with posistion, just game.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Gerald Green Rocks. Jsut watch the Mcdonalds game tonight. 8pm east on ESPN!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Go read it in the Draft FOrum of BBB. I saw it there.


I read that he didn't put up the numbers that Rush did in the roundball classic game....Rush Scored 21pts and green scored 17 pts and they weren't matched up against each other.

heres the Box Score if your interested.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a reason why NBA Draft.net dropped Green out of the lottery in their latest mock. To consider taking him at 4 or 5 would be proposterous.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> There is a reason why NBA Draft.net dropped Green out of the lottery in their latest mock. To consider taking him at 4 or 5 would be proposterous.



there's a reason why nbadraft dropped Telfair out too..

because nbadraft.net isn't comprised with _actual_ nba scouts and GMs..


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> There is a reason why NBA Draft.net dropped Green out of the lottery in their latest mock. To consider taking him at 4 or 5 would be proposterous.


They also had Pavel Podkolzin at #10 in their final mock last year, so I don't think they're 100% accurate 100% of the time.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Everyone makes mistakes. I was just pointing out that Green isn't exactly "lighting it up" in these post season games.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> There is a reason why NBA Draft.net dropped Green out of the lottery in their latest mock. To consider taking him at 4 or 5 would be proposterous.


Ok so then how Come Drafcity has him as tehir #4 overall pick?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Everyone makes mistakes. I was just pointing out that Green isn't exactly "lighting it up" in these post season games.


There's only been one game so far.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DraftCity also has McCants in the 2nd round.......I don't know how much stock you can put into that mock. Not to mention they have Deron Willaims at a rediculously low #10. Each mock has its screw ups. Seriously, when did this board start having hard ons for Gerald Green? It seems like out of the blue, he's everyone choice. If we want him, we better trade down to the late lotto and get a future 1st out of it, although I don't even like that scenario. The 05 Senior class is not loaded at all, if we wanted a HS 2 guard we missed the boat last year when we could have picked up JR Smith.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> There's only been one game so far.


He's 0'fer so far then now, huh? :cheers:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I was just pointing out that Green isn't exactly "lighting it up" in these post season games.


All-Star games are great and all, but they also represent a very small sample size and it's not terribly wise to base any sort of definitive conclusions off them.



> Seriously, when did this board start having hard ons for Gerald Green? It seems like out of the blue, he's everyone choice.


Not terribly mature. Just because people disagree with you doesn't mean they have "a hard-on" for him. This is a tactic used by someone who can't adequately defend his position. Surely you can do better than constantly accusing everyone of being hype-machines or having hard-ons for a player.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> All-Star games are great and all, but they also represent a very small sample size and it's not terribly wise to base any sort of definitive conclusions off them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not terribly mature. Just because people disagree with you doesn't mean they have "a hard-on" for him. This is a tactic used by someone who can't adequately defend his position. Surely you can do better than constantly accusing everyone of being hype-machines or having hard-ons for a player.


I just wanted to know what sparked the love fest with Gerald Green? One night it was trade up to get Marvin or Bogut, the next day I look in the forum and I see Green this and Gerald that. The only poster here I can recall being on the Green bandwagon for a long time was Sambonius. I was honestly curious to see why the 180? Also, Green is pretty much a hype machine.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Good grief, when did this board become the center of the Gerald Green hype machine?


Has been for a while......It's just a pity that people read a comparison of a player and it say "Tracy McGrady" and everyone jumps for joy and thinks he is the guy we need to get, when really no one actually has seen him play.....

And then people contradict the mock draft boards and only see things the way they want to see it......

The only reason people are all hyped up about Green is because of what they see on the mock boards to begin with...... he is a high school shooting guard, compared to McGrady and is in the lottery. So everybody gets all high on the guy, but then when his stock drops on those mock boards people think the mock boards are bogus.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> there's a reason why nbadraft dropped Telfair out too..
> 
> because nbadraft.net isn't comprised with _actual_ nba scouts and GMs..


On draft day many GM's were wondering what the Blazers were doing taking him so high......Many GM's and analysts around the league were miffed that Telfair was taken ahead of Nelson.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Has been for a while......It's just a pity that people read a comparison of a player and it say "Tracy McGrady" and everyone jumps for joy and thinks he is the guy we need to get, when really no one actually has seen him play.....
> 
> And then people contradict the mock draft boards and only see things the way they want to see it......
> 
> The only reason people are all hyped up about Green is because of what they see on the mock boards to begin with...... he is a high school shooting guard, compared to McGrady and is in the lottery. So everybody gets all high on the guy, but then when his stock drops on those mock boards people think the mock boards are bogus.....


 That is all pretty true, nice post. I hate it when so many palyers are compared to Tracy Mcgrady. Very few players can do what he can,let alone straight out of high school.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I just wanted to know what sparked the love fest with Gerald Green? One night it was trade up to get Marvin or Bogut, the next day I look in the forum and I see Green this and Gerald that. The only poster here I can recall being on the Green bandwagon for a long time was Sambonius. I was honestly curious to see why the 180? Also, Green is pretty much a hype machine.....


Hey all I said was if Portland couldn't land Bogut or WIlliams then I want them to take Green.

I've read a ton of stuff on him and I like what I hear. The only real negatvie thing I've heard was an unconfirmed "I talked to a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who used to work for a guy and he said...."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I just wanted to know what sparked the love fest with Gerald Green? One night it was trade up to get Marvin or Bogut, the next day I look in the forum and I see Green this and Gerald that. The only poster here I can recall being on the Green bandwagon for a long time was Sambonius. I was honestly curious to see why the 180? Also, Green is pretty much a hype machine.....


maybe people are thinking "hey, if we don't get the top 2 picks..what player can we target?"

or maybe they're thinking "ok, we've antagonized Zagsfan enough..lets piss off Mas RipCity"


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Ok so then how Come Drafcity has him as tehir #4 overall pick?


Well how come NBAdraft.net has him at #17?........

Draftcity also thought Morrison would be #8 pick in this years draft.....

Their is inconsistencies in both, and some haven't been updated yet.....The past two years however NBAdraft.net has been a lot more accurate then Draftcity.com


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> He's 0'fer so far then now, huh? :cheers:


:whofarted


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> or maybe they're thinking "ok, we've antagonized Zagsfan enough..lets piss off Mas RipCity"


Ah, I knew it was a setup all along :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Hey all I said was if Portland couldn't land Bogut or WIlliams then I want them to take Green.
> 
> I've read a ton of stuff on him and I like what I hear. The only real negatvie thing I've heard was an unconfirmed "I talked to a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who used to work for a guy and he said...."


Thats fine if you want to target Green if we can't land the big 2. My point was drafting Green at 4 or 5 would be taking him way too high. That was it,nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> or maybe they're thinking "ok, we've antagonized Zagsfan enough..lets piss off Mas RipCity"


probably the case :raised_ey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> On draft day many GM's were wondering what the Blazers were doing taking him so high......


what gm's thought that? Who have you heard actually wondering what the Blazers were doing?



> Many GM's and analysts around the league were miffed that Telfair was taken ahead of Nelson.....


I seriously doubt that. Not only because most analysts are idiots ("Luke Ridnour couldn't defend a chair") but most will have not seen a player near to the degree that teams scouts and GM's have.

And on top of why would a GM be "miffed" that Telfair was taken ahead of Nelson? Seriously, why would they care? At best it means that a player they wanted was taken ahead of their spot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> what gm's thought that? Who have you heard actually wondering what the Blazers were doing?


On draft day watching it live on ESPN, every one of the analysts and many of the GM's stated that they thought the Blazers drafted him too high, and they could have gotten him with their #22 pick......I dont have it on a written up website nor do I attend on spending my precious time before work to look it up, but I'm sure some of the Blazers fans on this board can attest to hearing that....

It's not a knock of Telfair by any means, but it is simply what I heard with my very own ears.....And namely the guys who were mentioning it were David Aldridge and Marc Stein....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

And as it stands there are some experts and scouts who are starting to think Portland may not have been shooting in the dark as much as they thought so on draft day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> On draft day watching it live on ESPN, every one of the analysts and many of the GM's stated that they thought the Blazers drafted him too high, and they could have gotten him with their #22 pick......I dont have it on a written up website nor do I attend on spending my precious time before work to look it up, but I'm sure some of the Blazers fans on this board can attest to hearing that....


WHAT GM's said it?

And because a few analysts said something, doesn't mean anything. Most of the analysts thought us taking Outlaw was stupid, and that'd he'd be out of the league in 2 years. Infact, Greg Anthony thought it was a typical "stupid worthless" pick by Trader Bob.



> It's not a knock of Telfair by any means, but it is simply what I heard with my very own ears.....And namely the guys who were mentioning it were David Aldridge and Marc Stein....



you're going on what Aldridge and Stein say??

brilliant


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> And as it stands there are some experts and scouts who are starting to think Portland may not have been shooting in the dark as much as they thought so on draft day.


bingo. these are the same 'experts' who praised picks because they're pretty, and condemn those who aren't. Bilas is the biggest tool there is. He's an 'expert'.

One guy said that Luke Jackson was a horrible prospect, or something. 

One thing people seem to forget is..there's a reason they're analysts, and not the guys who actually work for the teams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> you're going on what Aldridge and Stein say??


Yes, they talk to the GM's and have better clue then either of us.....



> Most of the analysts thought us taking Outlaw was stupid, and that'd he'd be out of the league in 2 years.


While I think Outlaw will potentially be a solid player....He was one of the bigger works in progress in that draft and we could have probably gotten him with a later pick.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> And as it stands there are some experts and scouts who are starting to think Portland may not have been shooting in the dark as much as they thought so on draft day.


its always easy to be a monday morning quarterback.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yes, they talk to the GM's and have better clue then either of us.....


and the GM's also mislead them, because they don't want people to know what player they're eye-balling.


> While I think Outlaw will potentially be a solid player....He was one of the bigger works in progress in that draft and we could have probably gotten him with a later pick.....


a bigger "work in progress"? He's in his 2nd year, and he's already showing more than most of the players picked after him. 

ANd the "later" pick they got was laaaaaate in the draft. While it's possible he could've been there, it's also possible he might not have been.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> its always easy to be a monday morning quarterback.....


Of course there are some that are too hung up on size...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Of course there are some that are too hung up on size...


:eek8: :eek8: 

is that what you keep telling Mrs Schilly?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> :eek8: :eek8:
> 
> is that what you keep telling Mrs Schilly?


At least for me it there is a possibilty that such a discussion may take place, which can't be said for all people.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok now that Hap has tried his best threadkilla move, where were we?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

You guys really need to calm your hormones down. Let's watch Gerald Green play and see how he does. I'm sure it will be the first time watching him for many of us. MANY things will change from now until the draft.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Has been for a while......It's just a pity that people read a comparison of a player and it say "Tracy McGrady" and everyone jumps for joy and thinks he is the guy we need to get, when really no one actually has seen him play.....


Yes, better to hype a player from one's favourite college team as "Larry Bird...but better as a sophomore." And that's _without_ the excuse of not having seen him play, making it far worse.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

So far Green has shown he has the ability to shoot the ball. He hasn't had a ground breaking play or anything but he can shoot, so far.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

6:13 left in the 1st half. Green has 14 points on 4 for 4 from 3 point land and 5 from 5 from the field. Off 5 shots he has 14 points. Dude has shown he can really shoot. He hasn't shown the athletic side of his game yet though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Yes, better to hype a player from one's favourite college team as "Larry Bird...but better as a sophomore." And that's _without_ the excuse of not having seen him play, making it far worse.


When did I ever say that Morrison is better than Bird was as sophmore?......

Good luck finding it. Because I never said it.


----------

